# which is lighter? DA7800 crankset or FSA MegaExo SLK?



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

i'm out to build the lightest bike that can handle my 200 lbs and my big gear mashing style

which is lighter? DA7800 crankset or FSA MegaExo SLK?

what are the weights with BB?

am i better off with a conventional FSA crank and BB setup instead?

thanks


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2004)

Check out the listings here: http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=cranksets 
DA seems to be the lighter alternative @ 735 grams incl. BB.

Both should be able to handle your weight no problem.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

thanks !


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

TZL said:


> i'm out to build the lightest bike that can handle my 200 lbs and my big gear mashing style
> 
> which is lighter? DA7800 crankset or FSA MegaExo SLK?
> 
> ...


FSA's megaexo cranks have all come in WELL over their initial claims. even the new K-force is basically the same weight as DA10 (and more expensive). the previous ISIS K-force (not megaexo) was quite a bit lighter than DA9, and with a nice, light BB, would be lighter than DA10. not sure if you can find ISIS K-forces, though. also, ISIS has a poor reputation on mountain bikes. I know some posters here use ISIS on their roadies without problems, but the small bearings are very vulnerable to dirt contamination and failure, which is admittedly much more of a problem on MTBs.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

I would go with the D/A 10.....
I would recommend against the ISIS at your weight and "mashing" style. IMO the SLK crankarms seem like a step down from the old Team issue (EXO B.B., however, is a definite improvement).For FSA go with the K-Force, but the D/A 10 crank is a better value. I use Campy with an FSA triple(ISIS), but would love to try the new D/A 10 triple crank(when avail.) with my Campy drivetrain; I'm not sure how D/A 10 rings work with a Campy 10 chain, however.
Big "mashers" claim there is a noticeable difference between D/A 9 and D/A10 cranks: no FD rub. If you are changing your crank/B.B. there is really no reason to go with ISIS unless you are getting a deal you absolutely cannot refuse.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

twelvepercent said:


> I would go with the D/A 10.....
> I would recommend against the ISIS at your weight and "mashing" style. IMO the SLK crankarms seem like a step down from the old Team issue (EXO B.B., however, is a definite improvement).For FSA go with the K-Force, but the D/A 10 crank is a better value. I use Campy with an FSA triple(ISIS), but would love to try the new D/A 10 triple crank(when avail.) with my Campy drivetrain; I'm not sure how D/A 10 rings work with a Campy 10 chain, however.
> Big "mashers" claim there is a noticeable difference between D/A 9 and D/A10 cranks: no FD rub. If you are changing your crank/B.B. there is really no reason to go with ISIS unless you are getting a deal you absolutely cannot refuse.


DA rings work perfectly with a campy 10 chain, for what it's worth.


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for feedback on D/A10 rings with Campy chain!


----------

